# Awkward subject..



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright, let's all be mature adults about what I am going to discuss here. I have a little "problem" whenever me and my girl get really close and intimate. I am not even talking about sex here, but rather the simple act of cuddling causes me to get an erection...every time. I mean it literally will not go away no matter what I think about. One time I just had to stop cuddling with her to avoid her noticing and she got pretty pissed at me for stopping and I couldn't tell her why I stopped. What am I supposed to do in this situation? Mind you all that I have a HUGE sex drive, but I have extreme self control when it comes to making moves on girls. How should I approach this if it happens again...and I know it will. =/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I'll tell you what, if just my mere touch got my BF aroused, I would be pretty happy with that - quite the ego boost. You should just tell her... don't see why she'd be offended anyway.

ETA- Just don't tell her you're easily aroused.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you know, its very unfair to say lets have an adult discussion when you say you have a little problem.

tuck your penis between your pants belt (whatever its called) and waist or if youre sitting down, just cross your legs.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I can tell you what, if just my mere touch got my BF aroused, I would be pretty happy with that - quite the ego boost. You should just tell her... don't see why she'd be offended anyway.
> 
> ETA- Just don't tell her you're easily aroused.


I agree. :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> you know, its very unfair to say lets have an adult discussion when you say you have a little problem.
> 
> tuck your penis between your pants belt (whatever its called) and west or if youre sitting down, just cross your legs.


yea just do the flip tuck 

why can't you tell her why you stop? it's not a big deal at all. as you said you still have control over how fast you are moving but you still can't help how _it_ reacts. the situation isn't all that inappropriate either. if i was in her place i'd feel flattered if i noticed or if you told me, and my reaction would be not in the least bit be negative. i can tell for sure she wouldn't be offended by it, cuddling does include touching so arousal from that is very natural and understandable.:yes 
if she is offended, explain to her clearly that you can't help it and it doesn't necessarily mean you expect her to have to do "anything" every time it happens (or something to that effect..)


----------



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

nubly said:


> you know, its very unfair to say lets have an adult discussion when you say you have a little problem.
> 
> tuck your penis between your pants belt (whatever its called) and west or if youre sitting down, just cross your legs.


I don't get random erections from just sitting there looking at her or talking to her... It happens when I'm "spooning" with her or any other type of cuddling.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'd think that was totally awesome. I can't be the only girl that would think that.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'd think that was totally awesome. I can't be the only girl that would think that.


No, you are not. I would think that was completely awesome.

I guess you could just not tell her. Or just tell her in an adult manner. I can't really think she'd have a huge problem with it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

That is supposed to happen. If it didn't happen, they make a pill for that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

this is a good example of why the female anatomy is superior.


----------



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

and why we men worship it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

veryalone said:


> and why we men worship it.


:heart:agree:heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Please use the word "erection", not the B word.
Keep the thread clean.
Two infractions and two warnings have been issued already.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

my gawd this thread has me all hawt and bothered. LOCK IT.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> my gawd this thread has me all hawt and bothered. LOCK IT.


aw they deleted that sexy sexy shower post.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jesus, remind me to never delineate the cast of "Growing Pains" here.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

the shower post is singed onto my brain forever.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

****Off Topic***

*original topic of the thread is erections, not "Growing Pains". :no


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> ****Off Topic***
> 
> *original topic of the thread is erections, not "Growing Pains". :no


I'm sure some here would agree that the two, in fact, covary from time to time.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

duct tape


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

id think the 'b' word is not that bad... in fact i knew of a person with that as their last name.. worse words have been said on this forum; but w/e. i guess you should start training your mind to not let your body react in that way; because it sounds like it is a mental thing. (and yes i know, it can be quite hard to control how that part of the anatomy reacts)


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

It seems natural to me. If I was cuddling with a girl, I would be too nervous to get an erection.:lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

rdrr said:


> id think the 'b' word is not that bad... in fact i knew of a person with that as their last name.. worse words have been said on this forum; but w/e. i guess you should start training your mind to not let your body react in that way; because it sounds like it is a mental thing. (and yes i know, it can be quite hard to control how that part of the anatomy reacts)


hehehe yes it can be _very _hard 

(sorry :blank)


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Stop wearing boxers.


Actually, you should just tell her. It should be flattering to her.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## shysnowbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

The best thing to do is be honest with her. If it's too embarrassing to talk about when you are in one of those situations then I'd wait for a time when you are comfortable. There is no reason for you to feel ashamed. It happens and most females find it flattering.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd agree with what a lot of others have said here. If you're a heterosexual male in close physical contact with an attractive female, then the "symptoms" you describe would seem to be perfectly normal. I'd be more worried if that _*didn't*_ happen.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing that might help would be to... how to word this, relieve yourself of some...tension?... prior to meeting up with her. You'd be a little more relaxed going into a meet-up this way than you would if you went into it, uh, fully charged.

I also agree with the others in that the truth would be better than pulling away with no explanation.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe your girlfriend will get turned on by it. personally don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I had a boyfriend like that. I noticed his erections occasionally and he apologised each time. I never felt that he should feel bad about it let alone apologise. He explained that he couldnt help it and I was ok with that. He relaxed a bit after that chat although he never became entirely comfortable.

I would say to let her notice and then see how she reacts. I don't think she would mind (probably quite the opposite). Explain to her that you feel uncomfortable and for spooning maybe do what we did: stick a pillow between yourself and your girlfriend.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Drella said:


> I'm sure some here would agree that the two, in fact, covary from time to time.


LMAO.

I read all the diaries of Adrian Mole. Classic!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

My ex-boyfriend and my ex fling both had the erection-just-from-cuddling thing going on, and I thought it was both extremely hot and extremely flattering. And my noticing often led to other things.... :yay

So... yeah...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> ****Off Topic*** *
> 
> original topic of the thread is erections, not "Growing Pains". :no





Drella said:


> I'm sure some here would agree that the two, in fact, covary from time to time.


:teeth


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I would just let it be, let her notice it, and see how she reacts as someone else mentioned. Or just be open about it and get the topic out of the way. It can't be very fun to be worrying about that all the time. I'm not sure why guys seem so embarrassed by it. I'd see it as a good sign and be flattered. I would think she'd feel the same way, especially if she is insecure about herself.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

My ex had that happen a lot and I was flattered I must admit and I was/am a virgin waiting for marriage so it's not that big of a deal just to tell her. He did tell me after a little while and I kinda just giggled a bit and we kept cuddling all the time, but like I said, I haven't done a lot of sexual type things.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

aw my post got deleted  I used the b word, lol


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

It's weird you brought this up. Because I had no idea until the other day that guys got boners from cuddling until I talked to my guy friends about it. 

You shouldn't be embarassed. I'd be totally flattered if a guy pitched a tent from just cuddling with me. Hahah!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

alipaige said:


> I'd be totally flattered if a guy pitched a tent from just cuddling with me. Hahah!


:lol

Yeah, me too. It's a compliment.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd take it as a compliment if my boyfriend did that all the time with me.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think there is anything wrong with getting an erection from cuddling. I get erections from vibration of the car sometimes when I am driving, sometimes I get em from accidentally rubbing my penis against something. A while ago I heard a very hot girl say that it feels nice that when guys are masturbating on their own, that they are thinking of you. It took me by surprise because I thought girls thought it was disgusting....you know a guy imagining all these dirty things about them while they masturbate. She was not talking about her boyfriend either, just guys in general, I did not think they would take that as a sort of compliment.

I did not know girls took it as such a compliment if a guy got an erection easily from cuddling either. Thats great.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i was even once in a situation with a "friend" and some other guy and we were just sitting there talking and the "friend" said all of a sudden that he got an erection (but he used the dreaded _B _word :b) and ran off. i thought it was funny since it was a pretty inappropriate situation as i wasn't even sitting near him and i took it as a compliment since i didn't know i could do that to guys. as i got to know him more he did end up being pretty creepy but it was for other reasons and how he reacted to that "incident" was okay and i certainly know you can't help how your body might react.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*We're crossing some lines here.*


----------

